# New Tyranid Dataslate: Tyranid Invasion Rising Leviathan II



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So I have no idea what Endless Swarm is, but maybe you all do? The description makes it sound like your units respawn or something.



> The second Tyranid digital Dataslate is here, and bug players should be rejoicing. Just wait till you see what formation from the mists of time has returned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/02/tyranid-dataslate-rising-leviathan-2-is.html


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

meh i'm waiting to see whats in the monster one first. I rather run a few Zillas rather then a whole table of Om-noms


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

A comment at Faeit212 says a destroyed unit from this formation enters ongoing reserves on a 4+.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So basically the Necrons fanboys got tired of their metal skeletons and decided to convert the Nids to their nefarious schemes of galactic domination. I mean 4+ probably equals every other/every third model going into reserves with good dice rolls. It will really just mess up the point of giving the Nids a lot of units with low point cost in the first place. Lovely, and just when I thought all that nonesense was going to die down. 

Might as well give up my Guard project and convert to something with more spunk.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Why give up your guard project? There's cool new stuff coming for them on the horizon, if rumors are to be believed.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

IG are still one of the most powerful forces in the game. If you are talking about just winning mercilessly take 1 hq with plasmas, all vets in Chimeras with plasmas, 3 Medusa's, 3 Leman battle tanks, as many Valk / Vend flyers with 5 las canons cheap as dirt and stick half of it behind an defense line.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

So are players who bought the Tyrannid codex getting refunds because its incomplete?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah these formation dataslates are getting old. For an older 6th ed codex I can abide, but 'Nids JUST came out.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Amazing formations in this one. 18" synapse range for Warriors and Prime. Gargoyles that regenerate when killed on a die roll. Twin linked artillery. Hormagaunts and termigaunts coming back at the same die roll. Nice rules availability.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Creon said:


> Amazing formations in this one. 18" synapse range for Warriors and Prime. Gargoyles that regenerate when killed on a die roll. Twin linked artillery. Hormagaunts and termigaunts coming back at the same die roll. Nice rules availability.


Haha, I knew building and painting those warriors was a good idea. I would've preferred IW, but 18" synapse will do.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Warriors are the base of several of the formations, so having a lot of them is now good.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Creon said:


> Warriors are the base of several of the formations, so having a lot of them is now good.


Excellent, they're definitely one of my favourite models. I'm still annoyed that GW needs to resort to these dataslates, to fix a lazy, poorly written and balanced 'dex, but at least it's getting done.


----------



## Garat Jax (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't know if this has been asked else where (apologies if it has). Do you guys know if the Dataslates will ever be released as hard copy? I'm not that digital so I don't have a smart phone / i pad etc.... just wondering if there is another way to get at them?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, you have a computer, it appears. You can use them with an E-reader app on your laptop/desktop. But I suspect Dataslates are staying virtual. It's a stream of no-impact money for GW.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Screenshot, MS Paint, paste, control + p. For personal use and only if you own the digital copy, of course...


----------

